# bionic wont activate



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Need some help. Cant figure this out. Last night i powered my bionic off to turn my D2G on and download some updates for it OTA. Got that done turned my D2G off and removed the sim card from it. Turned my bionic back on now i cant access the mobile network from it. It has signal just no 3G service pretty much. Ive booted back to non safe mode to verify that it wasnt my rom in safe mode. Still no go. And just to clear it up i had a separate sim card from my d2g. Never took the 4G sim out of my bionic.

Any help is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

if you activated the d2g you might have to call big red to activate it for you. I don't know of a way to force the bionic to activate like the old *228

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Great. Thats what ive heard from 2 people now. Thats the dumbest/oddest thing ive ever heard.
Oh well. If someone else has a thought lemmy know. Or please post it anyhow. May help someone else in the future.


----------



## freddy0872 (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay basically answered my own question. With the help of calling big red. There is a way to do it online. All you must do is log into your account and under the devices section down the main page is activate/switch device. All you must do is input what number your switching and one of the device ID numbers ex: IMEID, then on next page it just asks for what sim card you are wanting to use. obviously for the bionic you must have 4G card. Then you enter in the SIM card number located on the back of the sim card. (Side with the contacts)

Then that was it! Power down the old phone, boot up new one and presto, 30 seconds later its activated.


----------



## projektorboy (Nov 11, 2011)

Why didn't you just connect the D2G to wifi and do your updating that way?


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

projektorboy said:


> Why didn't you just connect the D2G to wifi and do your updating that way?


There's a patched SBF that fixes bricked phones but breaks wifi.


----------



## Steve.G (Sep 7, 2011)

Lucky for you they changed policy in the last few days. Last week you had to physically have a new 4G SIM every time you reactivated.



freddy0872 said:


> Okay basically answered my own question. With the help of calling big red. There is a way to do it online. All you must do is log into your account and under the devices section down the main page is activate/switch device. All you must do is input what number your switching and one of the device ID numbers ex: IMEID, then on next page it just asks for what sim card you are wanting to use. obviously for the bionic you must have 4G card. Then you enter in the SIM card number located on the back of the sim card. (Side with the contacts)
> 
> Then that was it! Power down the old phone, boot up new one and presto, 30 seconds later its activated.


----------

